# Gore-Tex vs. moderately waterproof - longevity



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I think they are identical if you compare something thats equivilent to Goretex, like 20k/20k garments. Even just 10k/10k are good for most conditions, i decided on Goretex shell jacket and 20k/20k pants(cheap off SierraSnowboarding)

I've had two Goretex jackets, one was a fake china ripoff so i dont even know if it was real goretex and neither have ever let water in and were warm.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Some Gore-Tex is cheap (like Paclite), some isn't (like ProShell).

From a technical standpoint the ProShell is much more durable than Paclite, but there are always cases of durability issues with any garment.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

The Marker pants I mentioned are 25k XCR, but the immediate effects are similar at times... the gore-tex is gonna hold up better in longer exposure to wetness as opposed to a 10k or so.

My main subject in this thread deals more with years and just how much more longevity does gore-tex mean...?

I've never really 'experimented' (if you will) in the sense that I paid close enough attention.

I'm sure we all wonder if we are actually getting that extra that we pay for...


----------



## talman3eb (Feb 13, 2009)

dont wanna thread jack but while we're on the subject of gore tex can anyone shed light on the differences between gore tex performance shell vs the soft shell version?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Just found this at Tetongravity:

gore-tex xcr paclite
GORE-TEX® Fabrics
GORE-TEX® XCR 2-layer fabric: XCR stands for Xtended Comfort Range. Breathability is the key factor that sets GORE-TEX XCR outerwear apart, with an average of 25% more breathability than standard GORE-TEX fabric.
Waterproof: Guaranteed to keep you dry® hydrostatic head 28 metres (ISO 811) Breathability: extremely breathable <45 RET (ISO 11092) Wind resistance: 100% windproof.

GORE-TEX® XCR 3-layer fabric: Made out of the toughest textiles and is a perfect choice for those high intense active users looking for an outerwear durable and breathable enough.
Waterproof: Guaranteed to keep you dry® hydrostatic head 45 metres (ISO 811) b extremely breathable <60 RET (ISO11092) Wind resistance: 100% windproof.

GORE-TEX® Classic Fabric: The original GORE-TEX fabric that still sets the standard in general outdoor and piste oriented ski clothing. The GORE-TEX membrane is durably bonded together with the outer shell material and is protected by a free hanging inner lining material.
Waterproof: Guaranteed to keep you dry® hydrostatic head 28 Metres (ISO 811) Breathability: RET <90 (ISO 11092). Wind resistance: 100% windproof.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Gore:

Softshell: Self-explanatory
Paclite: Ultra light (and cheap) Gore-Tex
Performance Shell: Classic Gore-Tex
ProShell: The "new" XCR


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Goretex describes the laminated layer that goes under the outer fabric. The wear of this outer fabric is not necessarily correlated to the goretex waterproofing layer underneath


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> Goretex describes the laminated layer that goes under the outer fabric. The wear of this outer fabric is not necessarily correlated to the goretex waterproofing layer underneath


thats what i always thought. the outside material feels like regular everyday fabrics, the inside is like a membrany white almost latex feel. you can tell there are really small holes for breathability too..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the thing with gore-tex is that it requires heat in order to push moisture through the membrane


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Either way for the mountain(atleast winter conditions) i wouldnt go under Performance shell's for Goretex.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been a big fan of GoreTex for a long time, so all my gloves and most pants have it now. I haven't really tested the longevity, but I did run them with some NikWax wash and waterproofing at the beginning of this season just to be sure.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

this may help for the just idea of goretex side topic.








and like illegal said, it does react to temperature.

i really dont see how it oculd be any different then a regular fabric when it comes to durability. the only thing is typically goretex products will be very high quality..


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe the outer shell is constructed to be more abrasion resistant than others.

Great graphic btw.


----------

